# Bathroom tiles



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I have just moved house and the tiles in the bathroom look a little tired, has anyone ever machined polished tiles before? If so what combo did you use? 

Many thanks


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I think you might be struggling with paint products if I'm honest

Ceramics are some of the hardest materials around, so you'll probably need something specifically designed to polish them, as they won't be painted with clear coat

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jimi_boom (Dec 28, 2010)

As above you wont be able to polish up as you would need some sort of hard compound to re cur the surface of the tile.
What about tile paint? never used it but I bet you can re finish the tile and then re grout if you don't want to replace the tiles.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

As above you won't have any joy with ceramic tiles buddy. Something that might work is a thorough clean with a good limescale remover. "HG" do a range also a mildew remover. they are available in Homebase, Robert Dyas etc.

Might be a good clean with these will bring them up.:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Surely, the tiles are just like paint? Contamination on top? Your cleaning the surface not the tile surely? I'd have thought that the tiles themselves wouldn't need correcting.


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

I've used some brick acid on them, stunk like anything but it's made them look quite a bit better. 
Thanks to everyone who took the time to reply


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

I have the same issue, my tiles are white and some are faded from what looks like water marks, so I was thinking of buying a brush from cyc that fits on a da or drill and use limelite and see if that brings them up. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## madmax172 (Mar 22, 2016)

I would also recommend HG Scale Away but the stronger '3x' version. Do not use citric based detailing products as it can destroy your silicone sealant as I have learnt the hard way! A pic would help.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I use white vinegar on mine time to time , living in a hard water area its a constant battle but if you can live with the smell , vinegar does a great job of dissolving limescale


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

Any HG products (can get them from Homebase) are incredible. Absolutely lethal to breathe or get on your skin, but they do the job spectacularly. I'd be tempted to say use the scale away or limescale remover, scrub with maybe a nail brush and then make sure you remove all residue with a damp cloth a few times.

To stop any staining, after a shower I use my Karcher window vac on all the tiles, sad I know but it takes a lot of the moisture out of the air too


----------



## garycha (Mar 29, 2012)

If they are glazed ceramic, then use glass polish on da - cerium oxide. Gonna be hard work and take time tho.

If they are stone (travertine etc) wet and dry works by hand.

..but I'd try to deep clean with chemicals as advised before taking on polishing. 

Steam cleaning or replacing grout always 'lifts' tired tiles


----------

